# No Christmas Bonus



## minisch (Dec 7, 2012)

My company that I work for has always given out a Christmas Bonus. It has always been the week after Thanksgiving. Nobody received a check yet?? I ask my boss "By the way, when are we getting our Christmas Bonus" She began with "I'm getting everyone calling me asking me this.... I don't know " she replied. I got a little agitated and said "This is awful, people are depending on this" She took this as me being angry and rude. I got called into the office by the big boss and was told most likely we aren't getting them and that I was a bad girl for being so angry.






Is it me? That was my money for Christmas ! The bonus is usually equivalent to a weeks pay. They budgeted for this months ago. Do you think it would of been nice for us to tell us then instead of waiting .... grrrr


----------



## Ashley (Dec 7, 2012)

Well personally, if it were me I would have never "expected" a bonus. In todays world I am lucky and happy to have a job, even when it is not enough to pay the bills.


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry, a bonus is exactly that, a bonus, extra, an amount that is beyond what is expected. I am sorry it is money you were counting on, but in this day and age, having a job and not getting a pink slip prior to the holidays is a bonus in itself.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes that money is a bonus, not to be counted on, but when a company pays out that bonus each and every year employees DO count on getting that bonus this year too. If the company, for whatever reason, decides there will be no bonus this year it would have been kind of them to tell staff that as soon as the decision was made. For them to just say nothing--that is inconsiderate.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi. I was thinking of Chevy Chase in National Lampoons christmas vacation when his boss deleted his bonus. Nothing funny about it though when it really happens to you. I worked in the same job for 32 years and know how it feels to count on a yearly bonus. ours came in March and it was great to pay off the credit cards from Christmas. They always told us that the bonus was just that a "bonus" but magically it still came every year. We expected it, just like you do, really felt like if we did an outstanding job year after year, that this was something we earned. Then the economy got stinky... and 550 of us were told that we were losing our jobs at the end of 2010. I pouted, I cried and I got mad and stomped around complaining to anybody who would listen. Why... because after 31 years of continuous service, I was coming up 1 year short of my retirement benefits. Then one day a nice lady from HR told me a great story about victims and players. She said if I continued to mope around, whine and cry and complain, that I was not helping my case one bit. Told me to quit being a victim and become a player and work hard and fight for that extra year I needed so badly. She was right.... I took classes on how to do an interview. Got counceling on how to write a resume.. went to all the company sponsored help that was offered, put a big smile on my face and worked my butt off. I worked hard when everyone else was walking around saying things like "why should I... what are they going to do, fire me??"... Fast forward to end of year... expecting to leave... lo and behold a temporary 1 year job was posted. I interviewed for it, had command of my attitude after a year of working harder than ever even knowing I was leaving,.. keeping pace and smiling. It worked... I felt so much more in control from being in the player driver seat all year. Well... yippee... I got the job... that job got me to my 1 year mark, and I exited December 30th 2011 on the same day I qualified for my benefits... my 55th birthday. Ironically not long after I exited (severance/retired) I got my final bonus. LOL, sure wasn't expecting that. Long story, but my point isn't to tell you to suck it up that you are lucky to have a job... my point instead is that even when you feel crummy and cheated... you can turn things around by getting the player attitude. The player attitude can open doors and also make you feel better and more in control. When you are in control and happy and working hard, sometimes those bosses can change their minds about bonuses... They will not change their minds at all if you are in victim mode..

I got a tough boss for that last year, but I thanked her every day, smiled and worked my buns off for her. My opinion is that somehow when a door closes, somebody opens a window. You just never know. I did carry a "dorrie the fish" (nemo) little flash light in my pocket every day and when it got really tough I just started singing "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" Hang in there lady, chin up, look for your window.. you will find it. Find your peace and don't let scrooge ruin Christmas for you. Just keep swimming..


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2012)

Lots of people are unemployed and would love to have a simple PAY check.


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 8, 2012)

I wanted to add, there have been workplaces where management has asked for the popular opinions, and voted for pay freezes and no bonuses rather than laying off/ cutting positions of fellow employees.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 8, 2012)

I feel for you I really do, but a bonus is something extra, and usually based on profits. If the company you work for can't afford it this year then you should try to understand and be grateful you still have a job. My husbands company has not given out bonus's the last five years but used to give out good ones, just can't afford it now, and he is upper level. We are just grateful he is working and giving out home made goodies for Christmas, at least it is from the heart. Try in your heart to be grateful for what you do have, and not what you don't, and to make the best of today. I'm trying to be optimistic and see the economy as improving, so next year may be better and maybe then you will get your bonus back, but don't expect it as it is not a given.


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 8, 2012)

It would be nice to get a bonus every year, but be happy you are still getting a paycheck. Two weeks ago I went in for my schedule and found my name wasn't on the schedule. They "forgot" to give me any hours. Guess my employer thinks I can live on my social security check. Grrr, really cuts into what I can spend on the grandkids this year.


----------



## Boss Mare (Dec 8, 2012)

While it's disheartening to not receive the bonus, I personally would never have expected it. I worked for a company for over 7 years and never received a bonus. My job is commission based and average I make $30-$35 hr. my PTO is only $10 / hr., not much in comparison but it goes along with the job. My current job doesn't even offer any PTO or hourly pay, strictly commission. I had to learn to budget accordingly especially when business isn't as busy.


----------



## anoki (Dec 9, 2012)

I am self-employed (have been for several years) so, nope, no bonus here. Many years ago I worked in a factory, and our only 'bonus' was a $25 gift card to a local grocery store.

Last year I started milking at a neighbour's dairy barn (very part time thing....) I started in September. At Christmas they gave me a small cheque as a bonus. Completely shocked me, and I by no means expected that (even told them that later), and by no means expect it this year either.

Should the company have told the employees if they have always had bonuses, yeah, maybe...it would better their relationship with their employees, but as has already been stated, the way the economy is, if I were an employee, I sure wouldn't be expecting it and would just be grateful to have a job....

~kathryn


----------



## minisch (Dec 9, 2012)

I am grateful to have a low paying hard working job. But I still believe that they should of told us as soon as they found they couldn't afford it. times are tough and I wouldn't of been mad at all if they had told us....


----------



## susanne (Dec 9, 2012)

.

I agree that it is not wise to expect a "bonus," but on the other hand, the company would have been wise to let people know ahead of time that a bonus would not be possible this year, and why.

Back in my days working as advertising manager for a major retailer, I always wondered how the president and veep of the company bemoaned that employees felt no loyalty to the company, while they did everything possible to take away any sense of ownership.

In good times and in bad, the more a company tells its employees about the ups and downs of the business and the role they play, the more employees will feel a sense of responsibility and loyalty.

Yes, people should appreciate the fact that they have a job, and the employers should appreciate their employees and the role they play in the company's success.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 9, 2012)

Well-stated, Susanne. The 'road' SHOULD run both ways.

Margo


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 9, 2012)

SO sorry you were counting on 'the bonus check'. I understand, but companies have been downsizing their 'gifts' for over 10 years now. And most do not offer any bonuses anymore and they don't have to explain why or why not. Hopefully you explained you were not angry, just wondering.


----------



## Frankie (Dec 10, 2012)

If they have given it yearly, I would think they should have at least informed you of not receiving one this year.

My 19 year old son works for a very small local business, he got a $50 Gas Card, a $50 Kroger Card and a $50 Texas Roadhouse Card.

I work for a company that made $2 BILLION dollars last year, we do not get any type of a bonus. How is that for greedy? But, they never said we would get one, so was expecting nothing.


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2012)

It could be that the company had hoped something would come through and they would be able to do bonuses for employees. Remember, companies are struggling in this economy, too... maybe struggling even to meet the payroll. I know a lot of business owners and all the ones I know do sincerely care about their employees.


----------



## chandab (Dec 10, 2012)

Frankie said:


> If they have given it yearly, I would think they should have at least informed you of not receiving one this year.
> 
> My 19 year old son works for a very small local business, he got a $50 Gas Card, a $50 Kroger Card and a $50 Texas Roadhouse Card.
> 
> I work for a company that made $2 BILLION dollars last year, we do not get any type of a bonus. How is that for greedy? But, they never said we would get one, so was expecting nothing.


That's a pretty nice Christmas bonus. Everyone can use a gas card, and the others for that matter.


----------



## susanne (Dec 11, 2012)

Many businesses, especially restaurants and hotels, trade gift certificates to one another to use as bonuses and employee appreciation. The gift certificate is for the retail value, but of course the company is actually giving their wholesale cost, and it's excellent promotion for their business. Kroger/Fred Meyer does this a lot. It may not be the same as a cash bonus, but it's an inexpensive way to show employees that they are appreciated and it's a win-win situation for all.

One thing that I learned when I've worked for others is that many business owners/managers forget the many ways that reward employees at absolutely no cost. For example, n the creative industry respecting the employees' talent and talking them up is almost as appreciated as a monetary bonus -- it's what creatives live for. Giving employees a sense of responsibility and freedom to make certain decisions goes such a long way, yet I've known many in management who do everything possible to close down this option.

Bonuses can be a bit of a trap -- once they are expected, they are no longer a bonus. The same, though, holds true when employees do extra work and then it becomes expected and not properly appreciated. Each side needs to appreciate one another and let them know they are valued.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been employeed for 23 years (today is my anniversary with the company) and I have never had a Holiday Bonus with them. The year I started for them they stopped the Holiday Bonus. But they use to give new snow tires each year to make sure we could get to work, new windshield wipers, a Holiday Dinner and a turkey at Thanksgiving...the only thing they still do is the Holiday lunch now and turkeys for each employee. We have had matching to 401K stopped for a few years, raises put on hold, and hiring holds.

I never expect to have any of these added bonus each year, as I'm grateful to just have a job.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 13, 2012)

I just won $50 000 000! So I DID get a Christmas bonus




. Okay, I'm lying. I just dreamed that I won that...:s


----------



## Reble (Dec 14, 2012)

I understand how you feel, if for many years you where given a bonus, I also would be expecting it, and than just not let you know is wrong.

Hope the management did not get theirs either, but would not count on that..

Very few compainies appreicate your loyality anymore, they should realize this is important for them to make their company successful.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 16, 2012)

I have never gotten a bonus. For Christmas I normally get a gift though. Last year it was a new office chair, the year before a new computer at work, year before a new monitor. See the pattern?


----------



## Minimor (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, I have never gotten a Christmas bonus--government employees don't get those. However, my department has just been sold off to a private company (Merry Chrustmas to us?). Perhaps next year, as private sector employees, we will get a bonus?? Not going to count on it--vut it would be a nice surprise!


----------



## bcody (Dec 16, 2012)

I can understand how you feel, really I do. The company could have said something. But as someone who has been job hunting for over a year, I just want a job.


----------

